# tonsil cyst



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Path came back "tonsil cyst"

Tonsil cyst was dissected out, the upper portion of the tonsil came with it as it was deep into the parechyma of the tonsil?

code 42826-52 or 42808???


thanks!

Jamie


----------



## bethh05 (May 17, 2012)

This is a good question, I am interested to see what anyone else thinks. Since the planned procedure was to remove the cyst wouldn't you use 42808,  the cyst just happened to protrude further into the tonsil than anticipated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 18, 2012)

yes, sounded like extra work to get out the cyst.....did end up billing 42808 since cyst removal was the intent


----------

